

German FIS hands over data to NSA, except emails ending with .de - lukashed
http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF8&prev=_t&sl=de&tl=en&u=http://www.zeit.de/politik/deutschland/2013-08/bnd-nsa-datenweitergabe-gesetz/komplettansicht

======
lukashed
Better translation of the important parts:

> "Before forwarding, personal data belonging to German citizens is removed in
> a stepped process," said a spokesman of the BND.

> According to information from ZEIT ONLINE, they for instance remove all
> e-mail addresses ending in .de and all phone numbers with the country code
> 0049 [Germany]

~~~
brymaster
> they for instance remove all e-mail addresses ending in .de

 _Sehr lustig!_ As if a yahoo.com or gmail.com couldn't possibly belong to a
German user!

~~~
pkinsky
As if the NSA needs Germany to get at emails on yahoo and google!

~~~
brymaster
Sure, that goes without saying though.

------
northwest
As long as Germany allows the construction of huge NSA surveillance centers
within its borders, I will consider this country _NSAland_.

